# Hi



## Zzz (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi, I'm married, mother's of 4 kids. I would like to post thread about my marriage problem.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

@EleGirl? I don't know the new rules. I thought she needed to post a certain number of times, but I don't know.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*In any event, Welcome to the TAM Family! You've come to the right place! You'll find a lot of great, caring people here!

Looking forward to hearing your story!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Zzz said:


> Hi, I'm married, mother's of 4 kids. I would like to post thread about my marriage problem.



The way this works is that you need post here in the new member forum. Then after a few minutes the forum software will approve you to post anywhere.

You should be able to post a thread in any of the forums now.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you, @EleGirl.


----------

